# A quickie



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

A dyslexic walks into a bra.....


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

if i had posted that yellow_tt or charlie you would not of found it funny!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> if i had posted that yellow_tt or charlie you would not of found it funny!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


 :lol: it's the way ya tell 'em Bobbie 

Charlie


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> if i had posted that yellow_tt or charlie you would not of found it funny!! [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Yes we would go on tell us another


----------

